# Might Be Getting A Baby Fly River/hog Nose Turtle Next Month



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

It seems I've come into a little luck, I recently found a baby fly river turtle for sale, and was wondering If anyone here knows how I should have it's tank setup and what should I feed it. Any help is appreciated, thanks. Heres a pic for those of you who might not reconize the name.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Aren't those like $400+? Cool looking though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He is soooo cute. Never even heard of them before. Sorry


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Pig-nosed turtles have become available through the exotic pet trade, with a few instances of captive breeding. While juveniles are small and grow slowly, their high cost and large potential size makes them suitable only for experienced aquatic turtle keepers. They tend to be shy and prone to stress also getting sick easily, which can cause problems with their feeding, but they are known to eat commercially available processed turtle pellets or trout chow, as well as various fruits and vegetables. Breeding is rarely an option to the hobbyist, as adults are highly aggressive and will attack each other in all but the largest enclosures.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Pig-nosed turtles have become available through the exotic pet trade, with a few instances of captive breeding. While juveniles are small and grow slowly, their high cost and large potential size makes them suitable only for experienced aquatic turtle keepers. They tend to be shy and prone to stress also getting sick easily, which can cause problems with their feeding, but they are known to eat commercially available processed turtle pellets or trout chow, as well as various fruits and vegetables. Breeding is rarely an option to the hobbyist, as adults are highly aggressive and will attack each other in all but the largest enclosures.


I see, I think I'am gunna need a 200gal for him then. He's only 3 inches (shell) long, really cought my eye because it looked like a fresh water leather back sea turtle. I'm proballly gunna get him for $350. other people tell me I'am lucky even to find one, dragon had two of them but they were inly for display and were kept in the 350gal tank along with a couple of platinum aros.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are not platinum arows, just reg old silvers.
Platinums go for over 5000$

Again unless you plan on a 180gal plus aquarium then I would not buy this turtle


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe once I finish school and move out, moving out in three years. With money saved I probally be able to buy river bank sand, some bog wood, large rock formations, filters and some heaters.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cute turtle alright


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> Aren't those like $400+? Cool looking though.


$350 dollars at Dragon aquarium but they rarely have them in stock.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would not buy it unless you have had experience keeping everything from RES to Native DBT. If you don't know what either of those are, don't even consider buying this turtle. Trust me when I say you'll be waisting $350. They are NOT easy turtles to care for.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I just started stuying about it and it seems you would have to be zoo keeper to care for them so Im not going buy it. The closest thing I have taken care of any where close to a FRT was a Chinese soft shell turtle and a florida soft shell turtle. I also have experience with european and russian tortoises.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

The reason they are so tough is because they are so sensitive. Also, they are about as far away from a tortoise as you can get (if you can't tell by their flippers). Stubborn eaters all around as well. If you want to get into something cool to begin with, get yourself a concentric diamondback terrapin. That is a turtle that is truly beautiful and will give you the experience you need. Also, I keep them with some chiclids and they are fine! (may not be that way forever though!)


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Me and a buddy hit a turtle in the road that looked just like one of those, flippers, shell, head, everything.

what is the possibility of one of those surviving in a creek? Im not saying it was hognose, but it defiantly was not a native turtle.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> Me and a buddy hit a turtle in the road that looked just like one of those, flippers, shell, head, everything.
> 
> what is the possibility of one of those surviving in a creek? Im not saying it was hognose, but it defiantly was not a native turtle.


Umm FRTs have a softer shell than most turtles so hitting it with the car should of killed it or badly injured it. You sure it was a FRT? they are complety aquatic except when laying eggs, how big was it? As for the possibilty of it suriving in a creek it might be possible but not for long.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Me and a buddy hit a turtle in the road that looked just like one of those, flippers, shell, head, everything.
> 
> what is the possibility of one of those surviving in a creek? Im not saying it was hognose, but it defiantly was not a native turtle.


Umm FRTs have a softer shell than most turtles so hitting it with the car should of killed it or badly injured it. You sure it was a FRT? they are complety aquatic except when laying eggs, how big was it? As for the possibilty of it suriving in a creek it might be possible but not for long.
[/quote]

oh dude sorry for the confusion, but when we hit it it was in the road nearby a creek, it was a real rainy day. it ripped half the shell off and was real nasty. for sure died. we came up over a hill and tried to avoid it, but by the time we seen it was way to late, we stopped to check it out, as both of us were unsure of what it was. but like i said im not saying hognose, but it looked similar to the one in the picture and it did have a soft shell.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

$350 is a wicked price! Grats if you get him.

Also he's a interesting read

http://ocpets.ocregister.com/2011/01/11/55-exotic-turtles-seized-at-lax/79648


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

HGI said:


> $350 is a wicked price! Grats if you get him.
> 
> Also he's a interesting read
> 
> http://ocpets.ocregi...ed-at-lax/79648


WOW 50 dollars for a soft shell, dragon aqurium selling them for 30. I also had no idea that a FRT cost that much, but I think they mean prices for adult turtles.


----------

